# Daiwa Sol Rücklaufsperre defekt - was tun



## tommator (28. Mai 2009)

Hi,
bei meiner Daiwa Sol 2000 knallt mir immer wenn ich einen guten Fisch anschlage oder auch bei einem Hänger die Rücklaufsperre durch. Da ist dann meist der Fisch weg und auf der Rolle alles vertüddelt.
Hat jemand nen Tip wie ich das reparieren kann?
Tom


----------



## darth carper (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Daiwa Sol Rücklaufsperre defekt - was tun*

Warum gibst du sie nicht zum Händler?


----------



## tommator (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Daiwa Sol Rücklaufsperre defekt - was tun*

In den USA gekauft. Ist auch schon über 1 Jahr her. 
Der Händler hier hat sie nur dumm beäugt.


----------



## Chrizzi (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Daiwa Sol Rücklaufsperre defekt - was tun*

Zerlegen und selbst nachschauen. Teile in der Explosionszechnung raussuchen und über Mike's Reel Repair bestellen - einbauen fertig.


----------



## Franky (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Daiwa Sol Rücklaufsperre defekt - was tun*

Wenn das Röllchen einen "Infinitiven Rücklauf" hat, hätte ich eine Idee... Mir ist ähnliches mit einer Multirolle passiert. Schuld war verharztes Fett im Nadellager, dass diese nicht freigegeben hatte. Ausbauen, mit Petroleum auswaschen und "harzfreiem Öl" wieder montiert tat sie es wieder und tut noch heute


----------



## tommator (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Daiwa Sol Rücklaufsperre defekt - was tun*

Habe sie teilzerlegt und komme aber nicht ran. Wollte sie nicht ganz öffnen, war schliesslich nicht ganz billig.
Kommt man nicht irgendwie über die normalen Öffnungen von unten an die RLS?


----------



## tommator (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Daiwa Sol Rücklaufsperre defekt - was tun*

Danke Franky, Fett ist ok.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Daiwa Sol Rücklaufsperre defekt - was tun*

Frankys Tip ist schon genau der, wo ich auch zuerst ansetzen würde.
Mangelnde flüssige Schmierung in der Rücklaufsperre, und sie tut nicht mehr.
Bist Du weitergekommen, Sperrlager erfolgreich zerlegt und gereinigt?


----------



## tommator (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Daiwa Sol Rücklaufsperre defekt - was tun*

So ein Profi bin ich nicht. Habe eigentlich noch nie ein Problem mit einer Rolle gehabt.
Habe sie halt aufgeschraubt und versucht den Fehler zu finden. 
Mehr ist da noch nicht passiert.


----------



## Franky (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Daiwa Sol Rücklaufsperre defekt - was tun*

@ Tom:
Ich meine das Fett im Lager - nicht im Getriebe...  Wenn Du an das Ding nicht rankommst und direkt in Augenschein nehmen kannst, wirst Du die "klebrigen Bröckchen" in den Taschen nicht sehen können. Darum - komplett rausnehmen, Baden (WD40 und Ballistol sind auch tolle Fettlöser!) Ölen (kein Fett!!!) und zusammenbasteln!


----------



## tommator (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Daiwa Sol Rücklaufsperre defekt - was tun*

Wird probiert Franky. WD40 hilft immer! Jemand ne Ahnung wo ich ansetzen muss, also wo sich die RLS befindet?
Oder einfach reinpusten?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Daiwa Sol Rücklaufsperre defekt - was tun*



tommator schrieb:


> Wird probiert Franky. WD40 hilft immer! Jemand ne Ahnung wo ich ansetzen muss, also wo sich die RLS befindet?
> Oder einfach reinpusten?


Deine Startbedingungen sind leider auch nicht so optimal.

Daher bitte langsam, keine Hastigkeit und keine Frustaktionen.
Die Chance das abzustellen ist gegeben ...

Was du vorbereitend und zur Unterstützung einer Fernwartung machen solltest, wäre dieser erste Schritt:

1. Foto von der ganzen Rolle, so dass man auf der Spule die Typaufschrift gut sehen kann.
2. Foto von abgedrehter Spule, so dass man auf den Rotor darunter und die Spulenachse gut schauen kann. Da gibts auch so ein Federblech.
3. Ein Scan der Explosionszeichnung vom Deckel oder Beilageblatt.
Und dann möglichst den gleichen Typ im Web aufspüren - Mikes Reelrepair oder so.

Damit kann man überhaupt erstmal sicher Tips erarbeiten, damit nicht ein Malheur passiert. Langsam kommt sicher ans Ziel! #6


----------



## mirkooo (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Daiwa Sol Rücklaufsperre defekt - was tun*

Genau. WD-40. Weil was unter http://fish.shimano.com/publish/con...r_service0/reel_maintenance_instructions.html (Spinning Reels), http://www.japantackle.com/Topics/Maintain_fix_reels.htm ... steht, ist ja Blödsinn ^^


----------



## tommator (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Daiwa Sol Rücklaufsperre defekt - was tun*

Bin zu doof hier Fotos einzustellen.
Aber wieso willst Du von der Oberseite ein Foto.
Ich war der Meinung die RLS befindet sich innen.


----------



## tommator (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Daiwa Sol Rücklaufsperre defekt - was tun*

Mirkooo,
ist eine gute Daiwarolle - keine Sch... Schimano!


----------



## mirkooo (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Daiwa Sol Rücklaufsperre defekt - was tun*

So gut kann sie nicht sein wenn sie nicht mehr funktioniert.


----------



## Franky (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Daiwa Sol Rücklaufsperre defekt - was tun*

Immer sachte mitti jungen Pferde! 
Bitte mit WD40 oder Ballistol nicht wahllos in die Rolle pusten!!! Damit löst man so ziemlich alles Schmierfett auf, das dann aus allen kleinen Ritzen raustropft... Wer Spaß haben möchte, probiere das bitte bei seiner Fahradkette aus!!! (und wer hier die Ironie nicht versteht, hat es nicht anders verdient!!! )
In der Regel ist die Rücklaufsperre unter dem Rotor mit einem "Blech" gesichert. wenn man dieses löst, kann man den ganzen Block nach oben von der Achse herunterziehen... Dann alle Kleinteile schön ordentlich nebeneinander auf ein Tuch legen (damit nix rumpurzelt) und das Ding, was wie ein Kugellager aussieht, baden und duschen schicken! Danach alles wieder zusammenbasteln und mit "Nähmaschinenöl" wieder zusammensetzen und probieren. Funktioniert?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Daiwa Sol Rücklaufsperre defekt - was tun*



tommator schrieb:


> Bin zu doof hier Fotos einzustellen.
> Aber wieso willst Du von der Oberseite ein Foto.
> Ich war der Meinung die RLS befindet sich innen.


Glaub mir eins - ich weiß was ich da tue und frage. 
Mit einem bzw. mehreren Foto kann man vieles sehen, was jemand ansonsten nicht brauchbar beschreiben kann. 

Es gibt hier einige Leute im Forum, die diskutieren eh vehement gegen Schrauber und Selberwartung. Zum Teil liegen sie damit nichtmal schlecht.
Weil es eben kräftig in die Hose gehen kann ... dann hast Du einen Haufen wirklich "Schrott" produziert - weil Dir bei einer Fremd/US-Rolle hier kaum jemand das wieder zusammen setzen wird,

Suche vlt. jemand, der sich damit etwas besser auskennt und Dir hilft.


----------



## Chrizzi (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Daiwa Sol Rücklaufsperre defekt - was tun*

Auch für eine Daiwa gilt: 






Quelle: http://www.japantackle.com/Topics/Maintain_fix_reels.htm


----------



## tommator (28. Mai 2009)

*AW: Daiwa Sol Rücklaufsperre defekt - was tun*

Sorry, bin mittlerweile bekennender Shimano Hasser. Weiss auch, dass werden die wenigsten verstehen. Aber was ich schon alles mit Shimano erlebt habe ist sensationell, leider im negativem Sinne.
Also bin ich jetzt mal vorsichtig mit dem WD40 und werde versuchen die gute auseinander zu nehmen und das fragliche Teil zu säubern und gegebenenfalls auszutauschen. Was soll schon passieren. Mit ihr zu fischen tue ich ja eh nicht mehr.
Danke für die Ratschläge, werde berichten wie es ausgeht.


----------



## Khaane (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Daiwa Sol Rücklaufsperre defekt - was tun*



Chrizzi schrieb:


> Auch für eine Daiwa gilt:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Es geht um die Rücklaufsperre, nicht um die Lager einer Baitcaster. 

Würde zwar auch kein WD40, sondern zu Teflonöl greifen, aber mit WD40 macht man nicht viel verkehrt.

Mit etwas Geschick lässt sich das Sperrlager wieder zum Laufen bewegen.


----------



## tommator (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Daiwa Sol Rücklaufsperre defekt - was tun*

Kann mir einer sagen wo sich in etwa das verantwortliche Lager befindet?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Daiwa Sol Rücklaufsperre defekt - was tun*



tommator schrieb:


> Kann mir einer sagen wo sich in etwa das verantwortliche Lager befindet?


Mitten in der Rolle, unter dem Rotor (dem Drehteil mit dem Bügel) im Übergang zu dem Getriebegehäuse (dem mit der Kurbel dran).

Wenn Du es mit einem Leichtöl vollsprühst und *nicht* reinigst, besteht eine hohe Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass der dort auch vorhandene Staub danach sehr schnell das Lager zermahlt.


----------



## tommator (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Daiwa Sol Rücklaufsperre defekt - was tun*

Zum reinigen muss ich sie aber komplett zerlegen, oder geht das auch anders?


----------



## Nordlichtangler (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Daiwa Sol Rücklaufsperre defekt - was tun*

Leider nicht, weil Du die Teile auseinander nehmen mußt, waschen und dann erst mit dünnem Fett bzw. Öl wieder zusammensetzen kannst. 
Bei der Daiwa-Rücklaufsperre sind es i.d.R. 8 kleine Walzen aus Stahl, die in einem speziellen 8-zahnigen Doppelhalter aus einem Stahlblechteil und einem Kunststoffteil sitzen. Das sitzt aber so in der Rolle, dass du sie praktisch schon getriebetechnisch komplett zerlegen mußt.

Du kannst auch einfach den Rotor abschrauben und dann auf die Ritzen um die Achse sprühen - wenn man vorher da alles sauber wischt ist es schon mal besser, aber den dort schon eingedrungenen Staub und Schmutz bekommst Du dann nicht weg, sondern nur tiefer in das Rücklaufsperrenlager hinein. Das ist eben die böse Falle.


----------



## tommator (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Daiwa Sol Rücklaufsperre defekt - was tun*

Ich glaub ich lasse es lieber. Habe gerade versucht von unten ran zu kommen - keine Chance. Den Rotor abzuschrauben traue ich mich nicht. So wie sie jetzt ist geht sie wenigstens noch für Barsch / Forelle.
Wenn ich den Rotor abmache geht da glaube ich gar nichts mehr.
Ist halt nur sehr schade um das gute Stück. Läuft derart einwandfrei und sauber, aber was solls. 
Meine anderen SOL sind teilweise älter und da ist nichts. Habe mit der wohl einfach nur Pech gehabt.


----------



## Ullov Löns (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Daiwa Sol Rücklaufsperre defekt - was tun*

Das Daiwa etwas Probleme mit der Rücklaufsperre hat ist von der Infinity hinlänglich bekannt. Ruf mal beim Daiwaservice an, schildere dein Problem, schick die Rolle hin, bezahl wenige Taler und dein Problem ist gelöst.

Fertig.


----------



## tommator (29. Mai 2009)

*AW: Daiwa Sol Rücklaufsperre defekt - was tun*

Das wird die beste Lösung sein.
Habe mir jetzt erst mal eine neue bestellt, sind im Moment total günstig. Die ist in einer guten Woche da und dann schicke ich die andere zu Daiwa. Mal sehen was passiert. Hoffe der Service ist besser als bei Shimano, sonst wird noch Weihnachten.
Danke


----------

